# Here is some pictures of my cats.



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

I hope you will enjoy .

Maja:









Maja again, but in a more relaxed position:









Is she a monkey or a cat?? In the Christmas tree last year. 









Here is Moses (king of the family):









He is taking a rest on the bed:









Moses again:









Our "sweetie", Zingo:









She is very lithe:









I just love this picture. Moses holds a protective "arm" around his sister:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Those are some great pictures! I love the one of Maja yawning :lol: and the kitty cats hugging :luv . The first shot is fantastic, looks very profesional :wink:. Beautiful babies


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Jimmyness said:



> Those are some great pictures! I love the one of Maja yawning :lol: and the kitty cats hugging :luv . The first shot is fantastic, looks very profesional :wink:. Beautiful babies


Thanks .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Great pictures :!:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, you take excellent photos! I love how you caught them doing so many funny things. Very cute kitties


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Your kittys are gorgeous and you take amazing pictures ... i can't wait to see more of them...


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Thank you  .

I don´t know how many photographs I have been taken the last year, but only a small fraction of it is really useful :lol:. It´s a real challenge to photograph kids or pets :wink: :lol:.


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Cool pics, and what a lovely cat!  Love the picture with your cat in the x-mas tree :lol:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Nova said:


> Love the picture with your cat in the x-mas tree :lol:


Haha, me too. That is one of the best Xmas tree shots I've ever seen - she looks so proud of herself, hehe.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

haha.....great pics!! I love the one w/him in the xmas tree!!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

oh what lovely pictures of beautiful cats, they all look so content and well cared for...gorgeous


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the first picture, Maja has great contrast between black and white photography  .


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Such pretty cats! I love them all!  Maja reminds me of my Poopsie!  Below is a photo of her.


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Donaldjr1969 said:


> Such pretty cats! I love them all!  Maja reminds me of my Poopsie!  Below is a photo of her.


What a sweetie . I really love the way she is posing :lol:.


Thank you all for your comments! It means a lot to me :luv


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

I love the christmas tree photo, and of course the hugging photo. You have cute kitties and looks like they get along so well. Thank you for sharing their photos.


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Va underbar!!  :wink: She's lovely!


----------



## 1DeadlySAMURAI (May 26, 2006)

so cute lil' ones.


----------

